# Hunter 41’s



## Tucker67 (Mar 31, 2018)

I am looking at purchasing a hunter 41ds or 44ds and would like to get input from owner of this model likes, dislikes , multi week livability and specifically how they handle in the ICW, the Caribbean and in heavy seas. Not many videos or comments outhere other then the great debate,which I want to avoid. Just real input from real hunter owners. Many thanks in advance


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Tuck - we had a 40 Legend that we absolutely loved. I would recommend the 41 or 45 in a freakin' heartbeat. These are very comfortable, very seaworthy boats. And I don't think you can find a better value.

Here's our story...

How We Got To Hunter | SMACKTALK!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Hunter 41's*



smackdaddy said:


> Hey Tuck - we had a 40 Legend that we absolutely loved. I would recommend the 41 or 44 in a freakin' heartbeat. ..[/url]


FWIW, there is not much more in common between the Hunter 40 Legend and the Hunter DS 41 than the word Hunter.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm aware they are very different boats, fool. 

My recommendation still stands. No question. Hunter made a very good boat...before Marlow.


----------



## Tucker67 (Mar 31, 2018)

SD thanks for the link. I had watched some of your videos on youtube and read your blog. Was great to see you guys having such a great time! PTF you two seem to have some history so not to stir the pot but PTF are you implying the 40 is a better quality boat than the 41 or vise versa. Putting aside the no back stay opinion. I am looking for answers to my original questions. 
Many thanks


----------



## Tucker67 (Mar 31, 2018)

Apologies PTF should have been SF sailingfool


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Hunter 41's*

I taught on a lot a 2004 Hunter 41AC, and a couple of times on a 2007 41DS. Both boats have the same 38'-foot hull and a similar interior layout.

I was not a fan of the B&R Rig (nor do I like in mast roller furling in general). It was difficult to get good sail shape, and the boat would not point well, nor could it sail downwind well. The AC had a self-tacking jib (option) that was horrible. Every time that I went out on the boat I would remove the self-tacking arrangement, and rig traditional sheets. That said, I did have three ASA 104 students sail the boat once in 30kt winds with the main fully deployed and we were able to balance the rig.

You will need a good towing policy, however, if you run aground in the ICW with that big winged keel with the 5-foot draft. The 40-horse Yanmar has plenty of power for the boat and consumed less than a gallon per hour. Because of the balanced spade rudder the steering is responsive, and the boat handles well under power.

There is a lot of freeboard for the size because the boat floats like a cork and the "Hunter Arch" promotes attaching canvas (most have a bimini, and full enclosures are not uncommon), which would give it even more windage, so be mindful of what the wind is doing when docking. I never had either boat in very heavy seas, but I would be concerned because, as I said above, it floats like a cork.

The interior of both boats was the same (2-cabin) and it was great for two couples. There was good storage in the 2-cabin version. I do not like the way that the 3-cabin version of the DS was laid out. The couch on the starboard side, however, is junk. It literally fell apart on the 41AC that I used. I have seen on-line that many owners have replaced it with home-built setees (with better storage) that will be far sturdier. The boats that I sailed had two zone air conditioning, and the DS had a genset. Both of these things chewed up what would otherwise have been a lot more storage. I always preferred to stay in the Pullman berth with the private head in the bow.

I compare this with a Cherubini Hunter 37 Cutter Rig that once I taught on - never again. It had less freeboard, but the steering with the partial skeg hung rudder was terrible. The Cherubini 37 was horrible under power. Bladder holding tank, dark and dank interior, the stove had been removed from that particular boat... I absolutely *HATED* _that_ boat. My point is not to get too attached to, or put off from, the Hunter nameplate. Find the BOAT, not the brand, that works for you.

I liked the Hunter 41AC enough that I briefly considered looking at one. The boat I was considering was a 2004 41AC with a genset, 2 zone air conditioning, and a bow thruster (that looked like a kluge installation). That boat is still listed for sale by the owner and POP Yachts for $113K. If you buy it, please send me a check for 5% of the sale price.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

To say all pre-Marlow boats are very good would be as dim an opinion as to say they all were very bad. I've come close to purchasing a Legend 41, and still may at some point in the future. I would not consider a DS41 other than for coastal use. You should not need to be onboard for more than five minutes to understand why. My pet peeve with the DS41 was that none of the cabinets had positive-locking latches...

If you want a comfortable live-aboard for coastal cruising, the DS41 seems a nice choice. If sailing "heavy seas" is an essential criteria, you might better consider a Legend 41.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Hunter 41's*



Tucker67 said:


> I am looking at purchasing a hunter 41ds or 44ds and would like to get input from owner of this model likes, dislikes , multi week livability and specifically how they handle in the ICW, the Caribbean and in heavy seas. Not many videos or comments outhere other then the great debate,which I want to avoid. Just real input from real hunter owners. Many thanks in advance


You are asking in the wrong web site!!!!!! Go here and read owner reviews and comments. There is also a Hunter Owner group on facebook you can join and ask questions.

https://forums.sailboatowners.com//index.php?forums/big-boats.40/

BTW - I've owned a Hunter 410 for 8 years and have been full time living and cruising on it for over 1.5 years and my wife and I still feel we made an excellent choice!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Hunter 41's*



Tucker67 said:


> SD thanks for the link. I had watched some of your videos on youtube and read your blog. Was great to see you guys having such a great time! PTF you two seem to have some history so not to stir the pot but PTF are you implying the 40 is a better quality boat than the 41 or vise versa. Putting aside the no back stay opinion. I am looking for answers to my original questions.
> Many thanks


Glad you enjoyed them. We did have an absolute ball. Just dismiss the no-backstay thing. That is purely from people who don't understand the B&R rig - (and who have backstays).

It is generally "accepted" by many on forums that the Legend series boats were some of Hunter's best. It's kind of like old salts being okay with the Cherubinis - but nothing else from Hunter. Again, it's silly.

The Legends are fast cruising boats. That's why I focused on them (among other things) - as well as the price. And they are incredibly comfortable for extended trips or even liveaboard if you're into that. They sail wonderfully.

If I were to buy a used mono again in the sub-80K range, it would be a Hunter.

I've never personally sailed the DS41 or 44 - but I have absolutely no doubt they are perfectly capable, well-built boats that will take you anywhere you want to go - even in bad weather.

On Hunters, especially on SN - I would advise you to ONLY take the advice of *Hunter owners*. There are a few here. But I would also direct you to a much better resource for your question that will have some much more knowledgeable people on the subject:

https://forums.sailboatowners.com/index.php?categories/hunter-owner-forums.35/

PS - I see Don already directed you there. Take his advice.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Hunter 41'sg*



smackdaddy said:


> Hey Tuck - we *had* a 40 Legend that we absolutely loved .......


Did you sell Dawn Treader, Smack?


----------



## Tucker67 (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks Guys for the input, I also have an account on sailboatowners.com. Reading some of the comments on this forum I anticipated a broad scope of responses which is fair. Better to here both sides of an argument than your decision is a fully informed one. I really appreciate the candor .


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Hunter 41's*



Tucker67 said:


> Thanks Guys for the input, I also have an account on sailboatowners.com. Reading some of the comments on this forum I anticipated a broad scope of responses which is fair. Better to here both sides of an argument than your decision is a fully informed one. I really appreciate the candor .


I believe that most boat owners will admit and tell you what they don't like about their boat, as long as it isn't for sale. Meanwhile people on forums that have never owned a boat model will tell you what they don't like about a it, but most of it will be based on some other 4-125th person removed post they read on some forum.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Hunter 41'sg*



bigdogandy said:


> Did you sell Dawn Treader, Smack?


Yes. Right around Christmas. My oldest son is heading to college so our summer excursions are not going to be as doable. And I didn't want her just sitting.

My plan is to buy a cat in the Med in the next few years and hang out there for a while.

In the mean time - we are sailing our beachcat and having a ball.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Hunter 41's*



smackdaddy said:


> Hey Tuck - we had a 40 Legend


Had?

oops, just read your post.


----------

